# WSJ:  Diners Are Finding $13 Burgers Hard to Swallow



## kleenex (May 31, 2017)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/diners-are-finding-13-burgers-hard-to-swallow-1496241667

First piece of article:



> The once-humble hamburger has gotten too fancy for its own good.
> 
> As the number of outlets serving “better” burgers—featuring nontraditional toppings and artisan buns—skyrocketed over the past decade, so has the average burger tab, turning some customers off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2017)

I feel the same way, when you go out you pay for the _sizzle_ not the steak!


----------



## CraigC (May 31, 2017)

$13.00 for a burger from a chain? Not a chance. At home you can control the "beef", the seasonings and what you grill it over! We no longer do "chain" burgers or sliders. Burgers are beef! You can pretend that burgers are made with anything but beef, but that just does not cut it!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 31, 2017)

With one exception, I have not eaten a 'hamburger' in a fast food joint in about 20 years!  

The exception is while traveling once, we stopped at an A & W.  
I got an "Uncle Burger" mine had cheese and bacon, it was so tender, had the freshest tomatoes 'n lettuce I ever saw and was absolutely delish! $8.99 (at the time, because of the extra's).  

We were there before noon, maybe that's why everything was so fresh.  We were hungry from traveling but we could not stop talking about it for an hour after.  It was perfect! 

I've since realized that the beef was/is sirloin, does that make a difference? Maybe, I know I made some kabobs with some ground beef tenderloin - the bits and pieces that are trimmed off the filet mignons.  And yup!...   those were really tender too.  Guess that's the answer.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 1, 2017)

Well, Craig shouldn't have written we because I love Char-Hut burgers.  You watch them make them right in front of you and see the toppings you pick.  They aren't quite as expensive as Five Guys, but are more than BK, Wendy's, Micky D's.  Unfortunately for the rest of you, they are a very small local chain.

I've had Five Guys once when traveling and it was a really good burger, but was the most expensive burger I've ever had.  Even cost more than when Craig and I found some wagyu ground beef and made burgers at home.  There is another chain called Backyard Burgers, which is mostly in TN, GA, MS though they do appear to be spreading out, that had really good burgers last time I ate at 1, which was a couple of years ago.  They were mid range price back then.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 1, 2017)

Just like steak, burgers are one of those things I rarely order in a restaurant. I can make them just as good, if not better, at home. When I eat out, I'd rather go someplace that serves cuisine that isn't easy or convenient to duplicate in one's own kitchen.

$13 will buy about 3 lbs of ground beef around here. Depending on how big you like them, that'll net you anywhere from 6-12 burgers. I wouldn't pay $13 for a single burger, unless there was something truly unique or memorable about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2017)

Burgers are a current food trend.  There seems to be a competition over who can create the most bizarre or mountain-high burger then put a fried egg on it and stab it with a knife.  Like any other food trend, prices go through the roof.  

...and another thing, why would you pay EXTRA! for Kobe beef burgers?  It's a beautiful thing as a steak but when it's all ground up, it's just fatty ground beef.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 1, 2017)

Last time we were at the Atlanta airport, there was a 5 Guys near our gate.  The line was huge.  The smell was overpowering.  I ate at one once in MPLS, didn't really see what the big deal was, though my brother and his family love them.

Closest we get to "gourmet" burgers is Hardees Little Thick Burgers.  Generally I prefer Chez Dawg burgers.

And I agree with Andy about the Kobe.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 1, 2017)

I hate Five Guys.  Their burgers are tasteless and greasy and their fries are bland, too.

I love In and Out Burger but they don't have any out here.

The only chain burger place that I'll order from is Shake Shack, although they have gone downhill since they opened.

We have a lot of non-chain local burger joints, mostly griddled flat patties, which are very good.  I'll go to them once in awhile.

A $13 burger on a higher end restaurant menu is par for the course, though.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 1, 2017)

Well, I just suddenly remembered another fantastic hamburger I had while visiting with my sister. We were pool side (WPBPC) and the smell was amazing. I couldn't stop talking about it.

But...  that being said, I agree with several posters here.  I don't "go out" for burgers. When traveling, not close to home or out of necessity due to work load, sure, of course!  That's what fast food joints are for!  But a gourmet meal?  WTF!   (which, by the way, means... "who's the fool!")

If I am going out for supper/dinner (which ever you call it) and paying premium $$ then I am going to order something too complicated or difficult technique or _something about it_ that I would not normally or even be able to make at home!

My other reason for eating out is to try new foods to see what they taste like before I try them at home...   so I know if I have even come close to making them like they are supposed to be!


----------



## Caslon (Jun 2, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I hate Five Guys.  Their burgers are tasteless and greasy and their fries are bland, too.
> 
> I love In and Out Burger but they don't have any out here.




Five Guys got voted best burger chain in the USA, quality wise.  $13 for a cheeseburger and fries and a shake is a bit rich for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Five Guys got voted best burger chain in the USA, quality wise.  $13 for a cheeseburger and fries and a shake is a bit rich for me.



I'm with Jen.  My one visit to Five Guys was not a great experience.  If they are the best burger chain in the USA, we have some serious food issues.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 2, 2017)

On travel tours, with the younger set ( high school & university aged students) from The U.K.  and The U.S.A., a group requested a "Hamburger" .. 

Okay, no problem.  

In the historic district, there is a tiny place with an open air terrace on a car free Street, and it is called VIVA.  

The menú has a Vegetarian Burger and Beef Burgers with a variety of toppings to suit all tastes .. 

The Burger with a side of French Fries or Patatas Bravas ( cube shaped fried potatoes with a spicy smoked paprika sauce or ali oli ) and a beverage, a glass of wine or beer or non alcholic beverage costs: 

20 Euros which is  approximately:   $ 20.00 USD .. 

My view:  TOO TOO PRICEY ..  

Interesting post.   
Thanks for posting.
Have a  nice weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 2, 2017)

There are two places I can think of where I would spend more than $8 for a burger, because they include a fun experience as well as good food - our local 80/20 Burger Bar and one of Michael Symon's restaurants, where we are hoping to go later this summer. 

Heres the menu at our local place. The food is imaginative and delicious. We've been there for dinner a few times and brunch a couple times. 

http://www.8020burgerbar.com/menu/


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 2, 2017)

I love burgers.  Anything from McDonald's, Carl's Jr, to Red Robin.  Best burger I've had is from a small grocery deli just south of here.  They have awesome home made chicken strips as well.

But 5 guys is just OK to me.  I took my kid there a while back and we enjoyed it, but when it is like 40 bucks for two burger baskets and drinks, uhm, no thanks.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 3, 2017)

Have you ever had an Ollie burger, either at Lums or Ollies Trolly? I know they are gone but I've made the copy cat version. I really like them, Karen not so much. I think it is the only burger that gets marinaded.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 3, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> There are two places I can think of where I would spend more than $8 for a burger, because they include a fun experience as well as good food - our local 80/20 Burger Bar and one of Michael Symon's restaurants, where we are hoping to go later this summer.
> 
> Heres the menu at our local place. The food is imaginative and delicious. We've been there for dinner a few times and brunch a couple times.
> 
> Menu — 80/20 Burger Bar



Wow! That menu would entice me to spend a couple of $'s there too, GG!

Has anyone eaten at either one of Michael Symon's restaurants or Bobby Flay's?  I'm guessing the prices would be sort of too rich for me but is the food better than?


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2017)

​


CraigC said:


> Have you ever had an Ollie burger, either at Lums or Ollies Trolly? I know they are gone but I've made the copy cat version. I really like them, Karen not so much. I think it is the only burger that gets marinaded.




OMG!  Lums!!  

I haven't thought about that place for 40 years!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Has anyone eaten at either one of Michael Symon's restaurants or Bobby Flay's?




I'm generally a Bobby Flay restaurant fan.  I've been to most of them and thought they were excellent.

The definite exception being his Burger Bar.  Very disappointing. I think they are in trouble financially as they are having to close some.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I'm generally a Bobby Flay restaurant fan.  I've been to most of them and thought they were excellent.
> 
> The definite exception being his Burger Bar.  Very disappointing. I think they are in trouble financially as they are having to close some.



There was a Bobby's Burger Palace in the Burlington Mall.  We went there a couple of times for a quick lunch.  The burgers we ok, the fries were good. I was looking them up yesterday and they're gone.  Burlington is no longer listed as a location on their website or on the mall's website.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> There was a Bobby's Burger Palace in the Burlington Mall.  We went there a couple of times for a quick lunch.  The burgers we ok, the fries were good. I was looking them up yesterday and they're gone.  Burlington is no longer listed as a location on their website or on the mall's website.



Yep.  That location closed a few months ago...

Admittedly the bad experience I had was at a casino but his high end casino restaurants have been good


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Wow! That menu would entice me to spend a couple of $'s there too, GG!
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone eaten at either one of Michael Symon's restaurants or Bobby Flay's?  I'm guessing the prices would be sort of too rich for me but is the food better than?




One of the most disappointing burgers we've had was at one of Bobby's places in Vegas.  Expensive yet tasteless.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jun 6, 2017)

Fast food places are getting way too expensave for thier own good. I only go if I'm in a hurry. I won't go to burger king anymore. We can go to a regular restaurant for what that cost. 

I do like red robin. Again pricey but not horrible. They give away a free burger for your birthday. My wife and I have May birthdays so that was a date. 

There is a place in Omaha called Fox and hound. If I'm really hungry for a burger I will go there. They have a barnyard burger that is awesome. Big patty, bacon, lettuce, tomato, and topped off with a sunny side up egg. I don't recall the price but on average its about $12 to $15 per person depending on how many drinks we have.


----------



## Souschef (Jun 6, 2017)

Try eating in a hotel restaurant like Marriott. The burgers there are $25! We stayed at one in Zurich, and I walked a couple of blocks away and found a Greek restaurant. I brought us back Gyros!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 6, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> ...Has anyone eaten at either one of Michael Symon's restaurants...


We've eaten at Symon's "B-Spot" - twice. BOTH times were great. Everything is a la carte, so your sandwich is just that. Fries are an extra $4. They're a generous serving - two cones worked great for five of us. Then again, we did also get an order of Pork Cracklings...and then quickly ordered another one of those! 

The first time I got the plain Jane - 6 oz of really good beef cooked to order *perfectly* with L-T-O - hold the onion, please. $8. Add in the fries, and my plate would have been $10 plus a pint of ale. The second time I got the Thin Lizzy. For an extra buck, they swap out the L-T-O basics for caramelized onions, mayo, dill pickle and cheddar cheese. *groan* 

One of the draws (besides the really good beef) is a help-yourself pickle bar. What used to be made in-house has now been outsourced due to the high volume with more stores opening. However, there are 8 tubs of various pickles and brined things to pile on your sandwich or plate. As much as you want. No one complained about our son's tower of kimchee. .


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I hate Five Guys.  Their burgers are tasteless and greasy and their fries are bland, too.
> 
> *I love In and Out Burger but they don't have any out here.*
> 
> .



Out West if you want a really good old fashioned burger, one heads for "In N Out"....... A double double with fries is affordable, delivered with courtesy and a smile the old fashioned way that's required by the company. There's just something about the quality of their buns and burgers, plus the smiles of those kids that's almost worth the cost of the meal.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 7, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Out West if you want a really good old fashioned burger, one heads for "In N Out"....... A double double with fries is affordable, *delivered with courtesy and a smile the old fashioned way that's required by the company.* There's just something about the quality of their buns and burgers, plus the smiles of those kids that's almost worth the cost of the meal.


 
+1! I only get a chance to have 'In N Out' about once a year or so, since the closest one is 100 miles away.  

Other interesting facts about In N Out - they have no microwaves, heat lamps, or freezers. Everything is fresh daily. Lettuce is hand leafed in-store rather than shipped shredded and bagged, and fries are cut from whole potatoes and fried on site. They also have a great employee centered policy, start out pay is several dollars over minimum wage and a manager can make anywhere between 60 and 100K a year. Full benefits (medical, vision, dental, and retirement) even for part time employees. It's almost impossible to just walk in and get an interview, unless it's on referral from another employee. They don't franchise, either. 

Now I want an In N Out Double with fries.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 7, 2017)

Great info Cheryl.....if only one could buy stock in such a remarkable company!


----------



## CakePoet (Jun 7, 2017)

A handmade burger with pure beef cost around 13- 20 dollars here with fries and drink. Burger king  it about 9  and I dont know MacDonalds since we never eat there.

It normal here.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 7, 2017)

A Wendy's cheeseburger.  It's not flame broiled, but still.  I'm never gonna make one like that.  

All fast food restaurants have delicious hamburger buns, available only from the four or five major bakers of bread in the USA.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Jun 7, 2017)

Small town bars are still the best place to get a burger. There is a place in Martinsburg Nebraska that serves a huge burger and fries. This is a burger with a single order of fries. This with some beer and you are out of there for around $10 a person on average.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 7, 2017)

Caslon said:


> A Wendy's cheeseburger.  It's not flame broiled, but still.  I'm never gonna make one like that.
> 
> *All fast food restaurants have delicious hamburger buns, available only from the four or five major bakers of bread in the USA.*



Not true of all Caslon. *In N Out *also makes their own buns and they taste  far better than any other fast food bun.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 7, 2017)

An In N Out opened close to us a few months ago... We have only been there once but we were truly impressed.. Really tasty, we thought..

We don't eat a lot so, we ordered 2 standard cheeseburgers, an order of fries and a drink... I was amazed at the total cost of under $12... 


Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 7, 2017)

My hero Kenji really likes In N Out too....this is a fun read for anyone interested.

The Ultimate In-N-Out Secret Menu (and Super Secret Menu!) Survival Guide | Serious Eats


----------



## jennyema (Jun 8, 2017)

Im sad that In and Out isn't on the East Coast


Its truly the best fast food burger ive ever had


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 8, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> My hero Kenji really likes In N Out too....this is a fun read for anyone interested.
> 
> The Ultimate In-N-Out Secret Menu (and Super Secret Menu!) Survival Guide | Serious Eats


 
Totally enjoyed Kenji's write up!  "Go forth and burgulate"


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 8, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> My hero Kenji really likes In N Out too....this is a fun read for anyone interested.
> 
> The Ultimate In-N-Out Secret Menu (and Super Secret Menu!) Survival Guide | Serious Eats




I just read this guide... 

Makes me wish I still ate as I did 10 years  ago... Nothing wrong with me, I have just lost the passion, I guess.. 

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Jun 8, 2017)

I agree with the article about In-N-Out fries.   They are not that good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 8, 2017)

They have skinny fries, don't they? We ate at an In-and-Out once, about ten years ago, when we were schlepping Progeny #1 from CA to OH. I made the mistake of getting something besides a burger...maybe a chicken sandwich? I really enjoyed the bite I had from Himself's burger...

Fries aren't my thing unless they are the thick cut "dinner fry". I'd rather taste potato rather than mostly the shell with whatever coating-du-jour fast food establishments use on their fries.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2017)

Chickens are in a safe zone at In N Out CG..no clucky sandwiches there. I don't like fries, but SC says they're really good if you order them "well done".


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2017)

I like skinnier fries.  Thick fries are more like slices of baked potato and they annoy me.

I don't like coated fries though


----------



## caseydog (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't do take out burgers and fries, generally. I have three In-n-Out Burgers within ten miles of me. I get one once of twice a year. I had one yesterday, animal style. I didn't order fries, but I got them. 

Now, I do get a serious craving for a Whataburger, with fries and their incredible ketchup. You can order their ketchup from Amazon.com. 

I like a thin patty, so I get a good char to meat ratio. So many "gourmet" burgers won't fit in my mouth. Looks good on a plate, but how do you eat it? 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jun 10, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> My hero Kenji really likes In N Out too....this is a fun read for anyone interested.
> 
> The Ultimate In-N-Out Secret Menu (and Super Secret Menu!) Survival Guide | Serious Eats


I went to In-N-Out Burger years ago, when visiting my sister. I was doing Atkins at the time. I tried asking for a burger with lettuce wrap instead of a bun. The server looked at me like I was crazy. I got it when I asked for "protein style" (friends had told me the secret code). That really annoyed me, but the burger was good.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 11, 2017)

Went over to west coast of Florida yesterday to visit DD and GDs.  We had lunch at Culver's.  They butter the buns before grilling.  I had a mushroom swiss burger and it was great.  Patty was medium size, not too thick or thin, good juicy beef flavor, cooked to order.  It was a hunch over to eat burger. They have crinkle cut fries, thick-cut onion rings, fried cheese curds, among other sides.  Everything cooked to order.  A little bit more expensive than Wendy's.  It was $9 for a double patty burger meal, regular size drink and side.  Couldn't finish my fries and DD ate over 1/2 the cheese curds we ordered to share among the 4 of us.  I finished every bit of that burger though, even the bun, which I normally end up leaving a good bit of bun.  PLUS, they make their own frozen custard and have all kinds of flavors, rotating them weekly.  They are only in central to South Florida though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2017)

Culvers are all over up north here along the river.  There's even one in my little town.  I've never tried one, they do sound good.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 11, 2017)

I looked at their locations to see if they were elsewhere, but didn't look that far north.  Their "see all locations" didn't work on my phone. They had some interesting looking salad meals too.  I have a feeling there are so many of them over on west coast of Florida because there are a lot of snowbirders in the area where DD lives.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2017)

DH thinks they're out of Wisconsin.  People really like their concrete mixers.  We get their weekly flier, I'll have to take a look.  We haven't gone there since they're on the "other side" of town.  Like a whole 12 miles away


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 11, 2017)

DD and GDs got concrete mixers to go, but I was so stuffed didn't even consider.  They usually eat part of them on the way home then stick in the freezer for later.  I did, however, get a pint of caramel cashew frozen custard to bring home since I had a cooler and freezer packs since DD made a request for some of Craig's rollatinis.  Haven't tried it yet, was too full from lunch and dinner last night to even think about dessert.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 11, 2017)

Wish I had known about Culver's when I was in Missouri.. There is a branch in Springfield, MO.. I sent my daughter the information...

Ross


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 11, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Culvers are all over up north here along the river.  There's even one in my little town.  I've never tried one, they do sound good.


Culver's was a favorite when I was traveling more. I haven't eaten at one for quite a long time. Despite the "Butter Burger" being their signature item, I was more a fan of the dinners. The Cod and Chopped Steak dinners were a couple that I liked. The deep-fried cheese curds are pretty good, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Went over to west coast of Florida yesterday to visit DD and GDs.  We had lunch at Culver's...


"West coast" and "Florida" caught my interest, since we drive down there every November. Figured it might be a good place to stop. Then I saw that you posted this later:


medtran49 said:


> DD and GDs got concrete mixers...


and I though "That's why Culver's sounds familiar! I think we stopped at one once..." I checked the online map and found out that there is a location in Independence, MO. When we were driving Goober back to OH after he had given up on living out west, we took a more northern route from San Bernardino, CA, heading first to Las Vegas, into UT to go to Bryce's Canyon, then continuing east on I-70, getting off to take the state highways every once in a while. We got the concretes and they were outstanding!  If we don't catch one on the way TO FL, we can scoot over to the one in Fort Myers since we stay on FMBeach. I'm so glad you mentioned them, *med*.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> ...We haven't gone there since they're on the "other side" of town.  Like a whole 12 miles away


If I drive 12 miles in any direction from my house, I end up at least two towns away.  And if I'm heading south, I'm already 11 miles deep into the next state!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 11, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> "West coast" and "Florida" caught my interest, since we drive down there every November. Figured it might be a good place to stop. Then I saw that you posted this later:
> 
> and I though "That's why Culver's sounds familiar! I think we stopped at one once..." I checked the online map and found out that there is a location in Independence, MO. When we were driving Goober back to OH after he had given up on living out west, we took a more northern route from San Bernardino, CA, heading first to Las Vegas, into UT to go to Bryce's Canyon, then continuing east on I-70, getting off to take the state highways every once in a while. We got the concretes and they were outstanding!  If we don't catch one on the way TO FL, we can scoot over to the one in Fort Myers since we stay on FMBeach. I'm so glad you mentioned them, *med*.



You're welcome.  We went to the 1 off King's Highway, North of the bridge over Peace River, in Port Charlotte.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If I drive 12 miles in any direction from my house, I end up at least two towns away.  And if I'm heading south, I'm already 11 miles deep into the next state!




Heh.  We live out in the sticks, nothing is close!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2017)

Same sticks here. Just because we're driving through more towns doesn't mean there is something worth stopping for...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If I drive 12 miles in any direction from my house, I end up at least two towns away.  And if I'm heading south, I'm already 11 miles deep into the next state!


Dinky little northeastern state!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 11, 2017)

Yikes!  I'm a block away from most everything but a big supermarket.  That's 5 min drive.

Yet it's very quiet here....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 11, 2017)

I live in the middle of everything.   I wish I didn't.  Drives me nuts, most days...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm in the middle of the desert - the 'other side of town' is only 3 miles away.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Yikes!  I'm a block away from most everything but a big supermarket.  That's 5 min drive...


Our last house in way-suburban Cleveland had that kind of convenience, but we lived in a quiet residential neighborhood. When we moved here, way out in nowhere is what we could afford based on the sale price of the larger, more-options home we sold. Much as I would have loved to live closer to civilization, I really preferred keeping the mortgage the same. We knew housing would be more expensive here, but *sheesh*.

I'm just hoping we make a killing on this house when we finally get our act together and get to take it back on the road to OH. The areas around where we used to live are becoming quite desirable.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 12, 2017)

Got to love South Africa.  A good steakhouse burger will only set you back about 50 rand. That is just over $3. Take out burger even less


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Got to love South Africa.  A good steakhouse burger will only set you back about 50 rand. That is just over $3. Take out burger even less


Since South Africa's average family income is about half that of the United States, that makes sense.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 12, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Since South Africa's average family income is about half that of the United States, that makes sense.



Even less than half I'm sure. Lets take the average monthly salary of a receptionist to compare. About R5000 pm. That is about $420


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 12, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Even less than half I'm sure. Lets take the average monthly salary of a receptionist to compare. About R5000 pm. That is about $420


Whoo, you're right, it's a bigger difference. It will vary widely depending on location (costs of living) and other factors, but here's what I found: "How much does a Receptionist make? The median annual Receptionist salary is $33,683, as of May 30, 2017, with a range usually between $30,244-$37,760, however this can vary widely depending on a variety of factors." 

$30k divided by 12 is $2,500 per month. 

http://www1.salary.com/Receptionist-Salary.html


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 12, 2017)

*Odd Man Out*



DH and I must be the only dopes here, `cuz we love Five Guys Burgers & Fries.
Now, if I could get a beer rather than a shake or a soft drink, I'd be even happier.

Five Guys originated in the East (well some folks call Virginia the South), franchised their business, and maybe that's why DH likes it so much. 
Five Guys is a bit spendy, but we feel that it's very tasty and worth the cost, we don't eat there often, but, sorry guys, we like it. (oh and we didn't really care for In-N-Out, sorry again)

Now if I want to eat-on-the-cheap, I still like McD's Double Cheese Burger (plain, no condiments please) and a small Fries, both no longer a dollar any more. 
Although their Fries were better back when they used Beef Fat to fry them in  
McD's shakes kinda suck though, too chemical-y tasting for me 
(there's no ice cream in it  ), 
I'd rather have a Sonic Shake.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 13, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Whoo, you're right, it's a bigger difference. It will vary widely depending on location (costs of living) and other factors, but here's what I found: "How much does a Receptionist make? The median annual Receptionist salary is $33,683, as of May 30, 2017, with a range usually between $30,244-$37,760, however this can vary widely depending on a variety of factors."
> 
> $30k divided by 12 is $2,500 per month.
> 
> Receptionist Salaries by education, experience, location and more - Salary.com



Yes it does depend on area etc but even so we're not a first world country so wages are far lower if you compare cost of living.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 14, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 27029
> 
> DH and I must be the only dopes here, `cuz we love Five Guys Burgers & Fries.
> Now, if I could get a beer rather than a shake or a soft drink, I'd be even happier.



Are there any major burger chains left that sell milkshakes that aren't thick and with whipped cream and a cherry on top?


----------

